# morocco



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

Can anyone tell us where to get the paperwork for entering morocco with a m/h and two oldies,regards Bill


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Have you read through all the Morocco threads, it's all there..
We read up and then went January this year..
If you are refering to the paperwork for the van and immigration form then they give you these when you book your ferry ticket...

You can also do the vehicle import paperwork online BUT to be honest it's just as easy to give your van V5 in the ferry agents and they will print it all for you there and then..


----------

